# Oyster Truffle Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/8 tsp white pepper
3/4 tsp salt
2 tblsp parsley chopped
2 tblsp flour
4 tblsp butter
1 oz white truffle chopped
1/3 cup green onions finely chopped
1/2 cup clam juice
1 cup half and half
18 oysters and juice
dash of tabasco

First saute green onions and white truffle in butter. Then stir in flour. Add cream, clan juice, and seasonings and whip. Bring mixture to a boil. Add parsley and poached oysters with juice. 

Best served with croutons.


----------

